# What do you think of my stock?



## hunterg17 (Jan 30, 2013)

Well i finally got my tank cycled. Got rid of my Kissing Gourami and my 6 cherry barbs. So i finally thing i decided what i all want. As of right now i have as follows:

7 Kuhli Loaches
2 Yoyo Loaches
4 Ghost shrimp
1 Longfin Bristlenose Pleco
5 Dwarf Gouramis(3 red flame, 2 powder blue)
3 Opaline Gouramis(1 male 2 female)


And on friday i will be adding a school of 6 Loxozonus Cory's, 10 Cherry shrimp,5 Amanos, and 3 more kuhli loaches.

I have also wanted to get some Pearl Gouramis, i was thinking of re-homing 2-3 dwarfs and 1 opaline to make it easier for them what do you guys think?


----------



## jaysee (Dec 9, 2009)

I would absolutely not mix pearls with 3 spots. While they are of the same genus, they are VERY different temperaments. The pearls are far too docile.

As far as the stock goes - its not something that I would ever consider doing, nor would I ever suggest such a stocking. Just too many gouramis.


----------



## hunterg17 (Jan 30, 2013)

jaysee said:


> I would absolutely not mix pearls with 3 spots. While they are of the same genus, they are VERY different temperaments. The pearls are far too docile.


Well thats kind of what i got from reading, but then you start seeing about how they can be just as aggressive. I was also thinking of re-homing all 3 Opalines and getting 4-5 Pearls if it would work out to be less aggressive.

EDIT: Didn't see your last part you said there. Why not? Everything has been fine in my tank aggression wise and they are pretty interesting fish all together.


----------



## jaysee (Dec 9, 2009)

If a pearl is ever as aggressive as a 3 spot, it's not a happy fish, for one reason or another. There are always accounts of fish not acting as they "should". While some fish are just rogue, most of the time it's an environmental issue that is causing them to act that way.

In my experience pearls are group oriented. Mine enjoy the company of their own kind very much. A group of 4-5 would be fine, provided the tank were large enough. I had trouble seeing your aquarium info on my phone, so I don't know what you have.

As far as all the gouramis - when I tried to keep multiple dwarf gouramis I had huge problems. Many others have as well. It's likely that stress is keeping them all in line, or maybe you just get lucky with the ones you got. Not sure how long you've had them together, but things can just up and change one day. I can't tell you how many times I've refrained from saying "I told you so".

How big is the tank?


----------



## Byron (Mar 7, 2009)

What size tank is this? There are some issues but we need to know the size to adequately advise.

Depending upon the size, before increasing the kuhli loach I would increase the Yo Yo Loach. All loaches are shoaling fish, and 5 should be the minimum with few exceptions. They are highly social and will get very stressed on their own (just 2). And aside from their health, it could cause other problems.

The gourami issue is a bit odd, but again the tank size plays into this. But as was mentioned, I would not mix Blue Gourami [this is the Opaline, 3-spot, gold... species] and Pearl Gourami. And with the Blue species I would not have any other gourami.

As for things seeming OK now, this can suddenly change. We as aquarists must always remind ourselves that we are dealing with living creatures that have basic instincts and temperaments according to their species. While some fish can be more, and some less, obvious in these, it is still the normal basic instinct/temperament. Sometimes as fish mature, or as they settle into a new environment, they develop those tendencies more than they show initially. This is to be expected. The wise aquarist considers the "probable" and plans for it, not pushing the envelope (so to speak) which is at best a risk but at worst--and more commonly--a disaster in the making.

Edit. Almost forgot, the shrimp. Remember that crustaceans are natural food to almost all our fish, so any fish with a sufficient sized mouth will attempt to eat shrimp.

Byron.


----------



## hunterg17 (Jan 30, 2013)

The tank is a 55Gallon. 

My dwarfs are great together they never show any aggression towards each other they all hang out with one another. I'm not worried about the compatibility in my tank with the fish in it in just wondering the best case scenario if I wanted to get some pearls
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## hunterg17 (Jan 30, 2013)

My yoyo's are also extremely happy I know that's for sure lol there really neat little things
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## jaysee (Dec 9, 2009)

Loaches are highly social fish that develop complex hierarchies. As certain as you are that they are "happy", we are more certain that it would be best to get more. You can't wish away the nature of a fish, but you can convince yourself that it's not important.

You could keep a group of 4-5 pearls in a 55, though I won't sign off on it because of the DGs. In my experience, it did not end well.


----------



## Sanguinefox (Nov 29, 2011)

I've kept a few different species of Botia. I've never seen them as healthy and active as when they are able to group/play/chase/sleep with their own kind. Even in my mixed tank I see them having a preference of their own species. I have seen first hand how over time if they are forced to live in a smaller species how it can affect their behavior/health.

You need to either take the yoyo back to the pet store, or bring 4-5 more home.


----------



## hunterg17 (Jan 30, 2013)

I can honestly say they are fine. They are always out chasing eachother around and going in and out of the driftwood there is no way they could be any better i am not ignoring anything.


----------



## Sanguinefox (Nov 29, 2011)

hunterg17 said:


> I can honestly say they are fine. They are always out chasing eachother around and going in and out of the driftwood there is no way they could be any better i am not ignoring anything.


You cannot say they are fine just because they are always out and chasing each other. This shows me very clearly you do not understand their behavior.

Loaches like Histrionica, Rostrata, Almorhae, and Clown Loaches all share something very in common (Yoyos are Almorhae). They are highly social species of fish. This does not mean that they can be social. It means that the need to be social, as this is part of their nature.

The "Chasing each other around" is a behavior they do because they establish something called a social hierarchy. It is common to see them challenge each other in the form of chasing, posturing, spinning in circles, and fading their colors to gray. At first this behavior is harmless and innocent. In a proper shoal size no one fish is being picked on too much. Even when a fish knows it is in charge, it will still chase and challenge other fish as if to ensure they know who is in charge.

My Yoyo shoal has one big fat one in particular who is constantly in struggle with a second slightly smaller yoyo. They often pick on each other over dominance but usually the fat one wins. Then he turns around and chases the other Yoyos, and the smaller Rostata and Histrionica as well.

I have seen the smaller of those two Yoyo attempt to go up against the two big Histrionica and they promptly put him in his place! I've seen those two big things push the little young Histrionica around even though they are a fraction of their size and hardly able to put up competition.

From what I can see the yoyo are not the same in behavior when compared to the Kuhlis. I have seen videos where people keep a few yoyos with Kuhlis and the behavior of the yoyo are not desirable. The either hide and refuse to come out, or are gigantic bullies to everything in the tank.

You want to keep fish, you need to keep them in proper conditions and groups. Save yourself a big headache and make those animals happy. Either find them someone who will give the a proper size group (or take them back to the store) or bring home 3 more yoyo's to give them a proper shoal.


----------



## jaysee (Dec 9, 2009)

hunterg17 said:


> I can honestly say they are fine. They are always out chasing eachother around and going in and out of the driftwood there is no way they could be any better i am not ignoring anything.


You don't know what you don't know.


----------



## hunterg17 (Jan 30, 2013)

I Strongly disagree with you people. My loaches are happy the way they and i also say this because i did have more in the tank and they didn't get along for all your information so you can just keep it to yourself. I am right just deal with it.

Just because some internet pages say you must do this, does not make it right. I know what i know. You do not see my fish acting. And to everyone saying i dont know that they are happy. Lol yes i do its my fish tank and i know how it all works together and it is not hard to tell when a certain fish is stressed/not happy.

I have been told to not do things many times because people read it on the internet but try it yourself for once and you might get a different answer.


----------



## jentralala (Oct 5, 2012)

Wow. Seriously? 

The people giving you advice have been working with fish for decades, researching them, asking experts, even going to their native habitats to see how these fish behave in the wild. And you're saying YOU'RE right? You've had your tank less than a year, with most likely no prior experience. If you don't want to listen to advice from people who have been doing this longer than you've been alive and with success, then why are you even asking advice?

Fish cannot change who they are, or what they need. We offer them as much as we can but even then that is minimal compared to what they would have in the wild. Our schooling fish cannot even compare to the groups of thousands in the wild. 

Fish behavior is not so black and white as 'happy' and 'sad'. They ARE complex creatures, with many different behaviors and needs. You can't take that away from them or change them.


----------



## hunterg17 (Jan 30, 2013)

jentralala said:


> Wow. Seriously?
> 
> The people giving you advice have been working with fish for decades, researching them, asking experts, even going to their native habitats to see how these fish behave in the wild. And you're saying YOU'RE right? You've had your tank less than a year, with most likely no prior experience. If you don't want to listen to advice from people who have been doing this longer than you've been alive and with success, then why are you even asking advice?
> 
> ...



Yes i know i am for a fact. I know my fish it doesnt take years to understand things i am a person who does a lot of research and believe me i have, but reading does not get you anywhere compared to actually trying-seeing-doing. You all say they need more friends as loaches, well there was 3 others in there and they completely seperated and the one group stayed as far away as they could from the others and were unhappy, didnt eat,lost all colour.got thin.....So i am saying you can keep your opinions to yourself because your wrong and just waisting your time. thanks

I asked about pearl gouramis, didnt ask if i had enough loaches because i know the answer to that question. There is some very helpful people on here. Then theres others who think they know absolutely everything, and think just because something did not work for them it never will with anyone else. And that is plain wrong you cannot argue with that


----------



## Byron (Mar 7, 2009)

No one who has only one year of experience keeping tropical fish can possibly have the level of understanding and knowledge you think you have. I'm sorry, but that simply defies logic. I have been maintaining fish for over 20 years and I am still learning.

The scientific knowledge of each fish species is something that has evolved over decades of observation and study by ichthyologists. The data in our profiles is not my opinion, it is scientific fact. Each of us is free to accept it or not; unfortunately, the fish are dependant upon their keeper.

Fish have needs, and those needs must be accomodated in the aquarium if the fish are to be in their best health.


----------



## hunterg17 (Jan 30, 2013)

All my fish are in great health and everything in my tank is happy as can be if your saying it takes years to make that happen i would disagree, I have read lots of information and talked to lots of people I have done all I have can and I am gettin my tank right were I want it . I just don't understand how you people think its impossible to have 2 completely healthy happy loaches...I had more and it did not work as I already said.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Sanguinefox (Nov 29, 2011)

hunterg17 said:


> All my fish are in great health and everything in my tank is happy as can be if your saying it takes years to make that happen i would disagree, I have read lots of information and talked to lots of people I have done all I have can and I am gettin my tank right were I want it . I just don't understand how you people think its impossible to have 2 completely healthy happy loaches...I had more and it did not work as I already said.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Pardon me for pointing this out. You say you have read lots of information, but you also tell other people who have also read information that...essentially they don't know anything. You imply that what the read isn't right, or that everything you read isn't always right.

Now I am curious, you say "It did not work". Could you explain in further detail what happened that led you to this conclusion?


----------



## jaysee (Dec 9, 2009)

Hahaha, you'll take my advice on the pearl gouramis but not the loaches. Good advice isn't always what you want to hear.... 

Hey, it's your tank - you're the one that has to look at it every day. I couldnt care less what you do with it. Next time, you should be more specific with your thread. "What do you think about my stocking" is an open invitation for people to...... Tell you what they think. If you don't want to know, then don't ask, or at least don't phrase it that way. I honestly don't know what you expected to hear.


----------



## hunterg17 (Jan 30, 2013)

Sanguinefox said:


> Pardon me for pointing this out. You say you have read lots of information, but you also tell other people who have also read information that...essentially they don't know anything. You imply that what the read isn't right, or that everything you read isn't always right.
> 
> Now I am curious, you say "It did not work". Could you explain in further detail what happened that led you to this conclusion?


Actually if you took the time and read what i said you would understand it. Like i said trial and error is a lot better then just reading something and sticking with that. Just because someone does something that doesnt work that does not it mean it wiil never work. 

I am not even going to bother explaining the loaches anymore so dont worry about it.


----------



## jaysee (Dec 9, 2009)

I don't think anyone is going to bother telling you about the loaches anymore. Some may not bother telling you about anything anymore, after this display. Not me though - I'll keep sharing my experience with you.


----------



## hunterg17 (Jan 30, 2013)

jaysee said:


> I don't think anyone is going to bother telling you about the loaches anymore. Some may not bother telling you about anything anymore, after this display. Not me though - I'll keep sharing my experience with you.


This display? I was simply stating how it was but nobody leaves it alone, nobody has to share anything i wont be posting here anymore so it does't matter but thanks anyway.


----------



## Strand (Jul 20, 2011)

hunterg17 said:


> i wont be posting here anymore so it does't matter





:shake:


----------



## hunterg17 (Jan 30, 2013)

Strand said:


> :shake:


This is the reason people don't go on forums lol.


----------



## jaysee (Dec 9, 2009)

hunterg17 said:


> This is the reason people don't go on forums lol.


In my experience there are a great number of people that join forums. They ask their questions, have them answered, and are on their way. Most people are appreciative of the time others take to help them. Some stick around to become part of the community, some only come back when they have a problem/question. It's all good. Then there are a handful of people that ask a question, don't like the answers they get so they throw a hissy fit and leave. One can count on it as they can count on the sun rising and setting. It's tough to help someone that is close minded and only wants to hear what they want to hear. EVERYONE gets annoyed and frustrated in that situation, not just the original poster.


----------



## hunterg17 (Jan 30, 2013)

jaysee said:


> In my experience there are a great number of people that join forums. They ask their questions, have them answered, and are on their way. Most people are appreciative of the time others take to help them. Some stick around to become part of the community, some only come back when they have a problem/question. It's all good. Then there are a handful of people that ask a question, don't like the answers they get so they throw a hissy fit and leave. One can count on it as they can count on the sun rising and setting. It's tough to help someone that is close minded and only wants to hear what they want to hear. EVERYONE gets annoyed and frustrated in that situation, not just the original poster.


The thing is, don't give your opinion if its not asked for. Did I ask anybody about my loaches? Nope I sure didn't because they are perfectly fine. And if you people can't believe that then you need to re evaluate your knowledge and go learn some things it's that simple, I am the open minded one here. Mostly everyone who commented would be considered close minded. Like I said 5 times already just because it didn't work for you doesn't mean it won't work for me ... but whatever read your heart out and ALWAYS believe what you read on the Internet ALL the time LOL
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Sanguinefox (Nov 29, 2011)

hunterg17 said:


> The thing is, don't give your opinion if its not asked for. Did I ask anybody about my loaches? Nope I sure didn't because they are perfectly fine. And if you people can't believe that then you need to re evaluate your knowledge and go learn some things it's that simple, I am the open minded one here. Mostly everyone who commented would be considered close minded. Like I said 5 times already just because it didn't work for you doesn't mean it won't work for me ... but whatever read your heart out and ALWAYS believe what you read on the Internet ALL the time LOL
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


You asked about your stock. So people gave advice about it. Pretty certain I have more experience than you do about loaches and I don't want you to suffer long term the situation I did, and others do when they keep too few. If you want fish that are eventually going to stop eating, die off, kill other fish, or never come out be my guest though. We're only here to _try_ to help.

That said good luck if you get into the upper world of writing actual papers, and having to back things with evidence, research, and proof. This kind of mindset of "Well what the experts say isn't always right because it doesn't agree with my own ideas" won't get you anywhere.

As they say though, you can lead a horse to water but you can't make it drink. Or a fish to water...but you can't make it swim.


----------



## jaysee (Dec 9, 2009)

hunterg17 said:


> whatever read your heart out and ALWAYS believe what you read on the Internet ALL the time LOL
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


I know it's hard to believe, but many of us have EXPERIENCE. I don't understand why you're hung up on this "reading" business, but I don't have to understand.


----------



## hunterg17 (Jan 30, 2013)

jaysee said:


> I know it's hard to believe, but many of us have EXPERIENCE. I don't understand why you're hung up on this "reading" business, but I don't have to understand.


Yea im sure you all have a lot of experience reading the internet and never trying anything:roll:


----------



## ZivaD (Jan 26, 2013)

So you didn't want honest feedback and input based on experience and knowledge?


----------



## jentralala (Oct 5, 2012)

Are you seriously that thick?
Some of the people on this site have been working with fish before the internet was even being commonly used in every household. They haven't been reading and parroting what they read on the internet, they have been working with fish, both tank raised and wild-caught, to see how to best keep them alive and well and living their full life spans confined inside of a tank.

Do you know what that means? That means that they TRIED what you are doing right now, and it didn't work. Not just for one person or two, but enough people that they realized that particular fish NEEDS a social group, just like it would have in the wild. They have tried multiple ways of keeping this fish and working out what works best. These profiles aren't a combination of junk on the internet, it's actual fact based on thousands of scientists' work. People who have gone to college, gone to graduate school, who have gotten doctorates and spent their lives dedicating time and energy and into discovering just what a particular fish needs to thrive in an aquarium.

People like you will never admit you're wrong though. If we tell you something you don't want to hear, you just throw a hissy fit and do whatever you want, killing fish right and left as you so please.


----------



## Sanguinefox (Nov 29, 2011)

hunterg17 said:


> Yea im sure you all have a lot of experience reading the internet and never trying anything:roll:







What again about "Reading the internet" hun. That's not a tank I read about, I own the tank I just linked. This is my shoal in the morning. All 14 come out to wait for me to get up, and feed them. Three different species with appropriate shoal groups (Hoping to up the ladder group as that wasn't intentional, long story.) 

This is not my first attempt at keeping loaches. Been doing it for over a year, closer to two. Past the reading phase, did the "Tried different things" phase, and now into the keeping them successfully part. I really hope one day you consider having your Yoyo in a appropriate group size. They are a joy to have when at full strength.


----------



## jaysee (Dec 9, 2009)

Those are CGI loaches


----------



## hunterg17 (Jan 30, 2013)

Nice tank I'm glad it works for you. I'm also glad my loaches are just as happy as I've stated already
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## hunterg17 (Jan 30, 2013)

jentralala said:


> Are you seriously that thick?
> Some of the people on this site have been working with fish before the internet was even being commonly used in every household. They haven't been reading and parroting what they read on the internet, they have been working with fish, both tank raised and wild-caught, to see how to best keep them alive and well and living their full life spans confined inside of a tank.
> 
> Do you know what that means? That means that they TRIED what you are doing right now, and it didn't work. Not just for one person or two, but enough people that they realized that particular fish NEEDS a social group, just like it would have in the wild. They have tried multiple ways of keeping this fish and working out what works best. These profiles aren't a combination of junk on the internet, it's actual fact based on thousands of scientists' work. People who have gone to college, gone to graduate school, who have gotten doctorates and spent their lives dedicating time and energy and into discovering just what a particular fish needs to thrive in an aquarium.
> ...



Wow you people need better things to do with your time Are YOU that thick? I have stated many times now that my fish are completely happy and healthy. If you dont believe thats possible than you are one simple idiot.


----------



## ZivaD (Jan 26, 2013)

Reading back through your post history it is clear you are not nearly as well read and educated about this topic as you think you are. Best of luck to your fish.


----------



## hunterg17 (Jan 30, 2013)

ZivaD said:


> Reading back through your post history it is clear you are not nearly as well read and educated about this topic as you think you are. Best of luck to your fish.


The world is full of false judgements:lol:


----------



## Byron (Mar 7, 2009)

hunterg17 said:


> Nice tank I'm glad it works for you. I'm also glad my loaches are just as happy as I've stated already
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


And we can guarantee that they are not. Here is a link to the first scientific study that proved beyond any doubt that shoaling fish--and loaches are shoaling fish--will be better adjusted when kept in groups.

Study shows that schooling fish do best in larger numbers | News | Practical Fishkeeping

Fish are the way they are because they have evolved that way, and neither you nor I can change this. You can deny the scientific fact all you like, just like those who believe the earth is flat. Denial of fact does not change the truth.


----------



## hunterg17 (Jan 30, 2013)

Byron said:


> And we can guarantee that they are not. Here is a link to the first scientific study that proved beyond any doubt that shoaling fish--and loaches are shoaling fish--will be better adjusted when kept in groups.
> 
> Study shows that schooling fish do best in larger numbers | News | Practical Fishkeeping
> 
> Fish are the way they are because they have evolved that way, and neither you nor I can change this. You can deny the scientific fact all you like, just like those who believe the earth is flat. Denial of fact does not change the truth.


Im not going to bother reading the article because ive already said my loaches are happy. Have you seen them? No you haven't so you cannot assume. Show me all the articles you want it doesnt change a thing about how happy my loaches are. Did you not read that i already had more loaches in my tank? Obviously not. I am done arguing with you people. I feel bad for most of the people you guys have given advice to over your "years" of "great" fish keeping. No wonder nothing changes.


----------



## hunterg17 (Jan 30, 2013)

How about we all just quit commenting that sounds good to me;-)


----------



## jaysee (Dec 9, 2009)

hunterg17 said:


> How about we all just quit commenting that sounds good to me;-)


I thought you were going to quit posting :roll:


----------



## hunterg17 (Jan 30, 2013)

jaysee said:


> I thought you were going to quit posting :roll:


Why does it matter to you?:tease:


----------



## jaysee (Dec 9, 2009)

http://www.tropicalfishkeeping.com/freshwater-aquarium/i-am-lost-please-help-128656/

I get it now... you're just happy that your tank has finished cycling


----------



## hunterg17 (Jan 30, 2013)

jaysee said:


> http://www.tropicalfishkeeping.com/freshwater-aquarium/i-am-lost-please-help-128656/
> 
> I get it now... you're just happy that your tank has finished cycling


Pretty happy yea:-D


----------



## jentralala (Oct 5, 2012)

You got your first tank through a fish-in cycle and now you're an expert? Of course, let me defer to you instead of hundreds of years of research.


----------



## Strand (Jul 20, 2011)

jaysee said:


> http://www.tropicalfishkeeping.com/freshwater-aquarium/i-am-lost-please-help-128656/
> 
> I get it now... you're just happy that your tank has finished cycling




Hahahahahahaha! That was less than a month ago! Dude are you for real? In a month you suddenly are an expert on the fish you keep??? :shock:


----------



## hunterg17 (Jan 30, 2013)

Strand said:


> Hahahahahahaha! That was less than a month ago! Dude are you for real? In a month you suddenly are an expert on the fish you keep??? :shock:
> 
> 
> Asinine.


Well i should hope somebody that owns fish should know a bit about them wouldnt you?


----------



## hunterg17 (Jan 30, 2013)

I could learn in 10 days what most of you old farts or close minded idiots learn in 10 years


----------



## Strand (Jul 20, 2011)

Keep telling yourself that. 



If you know everything then why are you here asking questions? Doesn't make much sense.


----------



## hunterg17 (Jan 30, 2013)

Strand said:


> Keep telling yourself that.
> 
> 
> 
> If you know everything then why are you here asking questions? Doesn't make much sense.


Never once did i say i knew everything. Yea it probably wouldn't make sense to a simple person.


----------



## jaysee (Dec 9, 2009)

Strand said:


> Hahahahahahaha! That was less than a month ago! Dude are you for real? In a month you suddenly are an expert on the fish you keep??? :shock:
> 
> 
> Asinine.


I thought you'd like that


----------



## Strand (Jul 20, 2011)

jaysee said:


> I thought you'd like that



Completely insane.


----------



## Nilet699 (Dec 1, 2012)

hunterg17 said:


> Well i should hope somebody that owns fish should know a bit about them wouldnt you?


But what could you possibly know?
You've spent quite a while through this most enjoyable thread to read basically slagging off people who read to learn - so that would rule out basically any other form of knowledge bar experience. of which you have a MONTH. 
Which leads me to, you say your fish are happy? Ok. Fair play. HOW exactly do you know this? What would be a sign of them Not being happy/healthy etc? In a MONTH how could you possibly have formed the necessary experience in order to properly define between the 2? You going with 'dead' or 'alive'? Is happy 'alive' or 'dead' in your tank? I'm not sure myself......

So all in all I've discovered this about you;
Your a fish 'noob' (figured you'd get that as you seem 12). Accept it. Acceptance is stage 1.....
You cant accept criticism or good advice.
Your a troll who throws around their E-penis in a ridiculous fashion- as if you read your posts, you'll see what you said makes literally no sense. Your arguments belittle your previous ones.
You should stick with the original plan of not posting.
BUT
Maybe stay. I haven't laughed so hard at a fool since 'nam.


----------



## Strand (Jul 20, 2011)

Bahahahahahahahahahaha!!!!


GOLD!


----------



## RSully (Nov 22, 2012)

I really hope with all your short term expertise you've gained, you come back in 3-4 months to tell us all how wonderful your tank is doing.


----------



## hunterg17 (Jan 30, 2013)

Nilet699 said:


> But what could you possibly know?
> You've spent quite a while through this most enjoyable thread to read basically slagging off people who read to learn - so that would rule out basically any other form of knowledge bar experience. of which you have a MONTH.
> Which leads me to, you say your fish are happy? Ok. Fair play. HOW exactly do you know this? What would be a sign of them Not being happy/healthy etc? In a MONTH how could you possibly have formed the necessary experience in order to properly define between the 2? You going with 'dead' or 'alive'? Is happy 'alive' or 'dead' in your tank? I'm not sure myself......
> 
> ...


You apparently need to laugh more is what i got from this.;-)


----------



## hunterg17 (Jan 30, 2013)

RSully said:


> I really hope with all your short term expertise you've gained, you come back in 3-4 months to tell us all how wonderful your tank is doing.


Will do!:-D


----------



## rockhound (Jan 11, 2013)

In the interest of further propagating the humor in this thread and establishing my perspective, I'll say my piece.

Justifying your correctness based on your apparent ability to learn and obtain knowledge at ridiculous speeds is about as effective an argument as insulting your opponents. Oh wait, you are doing that too. You repeatedly deny scientific evidence and the experience of people who are likely to be much older and much more intelligent than you. That just screams egotism, ignorance, and naivety. Even when an appeal is made to share your knowledge, you simply spit from the top of your ivory tower. Are you afraid to fall while frantically defending your inherently flawed ideas? 

I can empathize with you. I once felt the same way. I was naive, an egotist, and an idealist--utterly intelligent and flawless. I looked down on everyone else, dizzied by the heights when looking down from my ivory tower. But then one day someone managed to climb that tower and shared with me the information that I needed to truly understand how not to fear the fall from the tower. To avoid the fear all I had to do was simply climb down the tower, to join and embrace all the people around me. I had to listen and engage with all perspectives, not just my own. To truly unlock my potential, to truly understand the universe around me I had to climb down. That first step down was the scariest. My world was upended and strange. I entered a foreign realm.

I know where you're coming from OP because I have experienced it. I doubt you are much older than a teenager. I'll establish early twenties as the upper limit. If you are to learn anything from this forum or anywhere else, you are going to have to accept two things:
1) There are many people here (and everywhere else) who have more experience in fishkeeping (and anything else) than you. These people know what is best for your fish's well-being.
2) Many perspectives exist, but no perspective can be taken seriously without it being well-reasoned and presented in a civil manner. This is especially important in a place such as this. The fish we keep are well-documented scientifically. Behavior, health, and preferences are all cataloged based on objective evidence and reason rather than belief and conjecture. 

Whether or not you decide to read this or take any of it in realize one thing: you are free to care for your fish however you choose. The members of this forum will vehemently defend and advocate for the proper care of your fish. It would be wise to listen, but you are free not to. If you choose the latter, I'm sure no one would miss you. I hope you like it on top of that ivory tower.


----------



## hunterg17 (Jan 30, 2013)

rockhound said:


> In the interest of further propagating the humor in this thread and establishing my perspective, I'll say my piece.
> 
> Justifying your correctness based on your apparent ability to learn and obtain knowledge at ridiculous speeds is about as effective an argument as insulting your opponents. Oh wait, you are doing that too. You repeatedly deny scientific evidence and the experience of people who are likely to be much older and much more intelligent than you. That just screams egotism, ignorance, and naivety. Even when an appeal is made to share your knowledge, you simply spit from the top of your ivory tower. Are you afraid to fall while frantically defending your inherently flawed ideas?
> 
> ...



Wow i wish i had the time to take out of my day to write that, i didn't even read all that garbage. I am off to live life now!


----------



## Strand (Jul 20, 2011)

hunterg17 said:


> Wow i wish i had the time to take out of my day to write that, i didn't even read all that garbage. I am off to live life now!




It is apparent you have nothing better to do than sit and watch this thread. Quickly posting something stupid to every reply. I'm hoping this thread dies soon so we don't have to read anymore of your garbage.

Yes I could just not click on this thread, but it's like a train wreck - I just have to look and see what idiotic comment you made to someone who genuinely replies trying to help you. Even after multiple absurd comments people still tried.

I commend the members trying to help, but sometimes we have to realize that it's hard to reason with insanity. (Or youth, in this particular case)






I'm not sure why a moderator hasn't locked this thread yet...


----------



## Byron (Mar 7, 2009)

Strand said:


> It is apparent you have nothing better to do than sit and watch this thread. Quickly posting something stupid to every reply. I'm hoping this thread dies soon so we don't have to read anymore of your garbage.
> 
> Yes I could just not click on this thread, but it's like a train wreck - I just have to look and see what idiotic comment you made to someone who genuinely replies trying to help you. Even after multiple absurd comments people still tried.
> 
> ...


One (me) just did. Thank you to those members who attempted to impart some factual knowledge into this discussion. We do all care deeply for our fish, and all fish. Any aquarist who ignores the scientific fact of each fish species is not going to have success. But the worst aspect is the suffering this will impose on helpless fish.


----------

